# "Baller Bären Bande" Clanpage style benötigt



## Jotho (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander. 

In einer der langweiligsten Zeiten die es gibt, ist uns die idee für einen Cousterstrike Clan gekommen. "Baller Bären Bande". Also, da ich die besten Photoshop/Webdesign Künste im Clan habe, werde ich auch Logo/Homepage machen. Jetzt das Problem.

Meine kreativität lässt einfach nach, mir fällt kein style ein, für die Site.

Ich hab mich schon darauf eingestellt:

Er soll Modern, und Schlicht gestaltet sein, aber auch etwas von eine Baller BÄREN Bande enthalten. 

Ich hab schonmal angefangen, aber das führte nur zu einem Bunten Megabuttonsuperleuchteffektrollover. Mehr kitsch geht nun wirklich nicht. Aber ich will die Site selbst gestalten, also ohne Templates und so. Deswegen brauch ich eure Hilfe. Mir fällt kein passender Style ein.

Also hier nochmal ein paar Informationen:

Counterstrike Clan
Name: Baller Bären Bande
Moderner schlichter Style

Danke im voraus
Jotho

PS: Ich weis, das es genug Clanpage threads gibt, aber ich will halt irgendwie etwas niedliches, also halt auf unseren Namen, sone art Bärenstyle rüber bringen, aber soll trotzdem Schlicht und Modern sein.


----------



## braungraphix (2. Juni 2005)

Verbinde das niedliche doch mit dem Spiel. Erstelle dir einfach einen Teddy oder Bären und verleie ihm etwas grimmiges wie Augenklappe und ne AK oder so  . Diesen kannst du dir dann beispielsweise in den Banner setzen. Weißt du ob es eine reine HTML Page werden soll oder willst du auch mit Flash abreiten?
 Vieleicht versuchst du es einfach mit einer Abwandlung eines Bären und machst den Rest so wie es zum Game passt. Setze nur einen kleinen Augenmerkt auf die "BallerBärenBande". Wäre mein persönlicher Tipp.


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juni 2005)

Beschäftige dich mit Vektoren und zeichne dir ein Bärli (oder mehrere) in den Monturen der z.B. GSG 9 (von mir aus auch SAS, Seals, Arctic oder was dir grade passt). Das wäre ein Ansatz


----------



## Duddle (2. Juni 2005)

Ich persönlich denke, das wirklich JEDE Art von Design bereits in einer CounterStrike-Clanhomepage umgesetzt wurde. Selbst die Sache mit den Bären (auch wenn es damals Gummibären waren – die hatten übrigens auch AKs in der Hand). 

Mein Vorschlag wäre: KISS - Keep it simple, stupid.
Mach die Seite so schlicht wie möglich. Grau auf weiß, schwarze Schrift. Keine Bilder von den CS-Figuren (es gibt meines Wissens nach mehr Banner mit CS-Figuren drin als Sterne im All), ebenso wenig Trendwhore-Gebimmel mit greller Überbelichtung.

Da eure ganze Aktion sicher nur ein Spass-Projekt ist, würde ich nicht zu viel Energie in ganz tolle und raffinierte Layouts stecken. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: spätestens in einem Jahr ist die ganze Sache doch sowieso vorbei.


Duddle


----------

